# How long would Ear hair take to regrow?



## Olie

I am afraid to do this in a way because I have heard it takes a long time for the ear hair to grow back - I could be wrong.


----------



## Birdie

I'm the same as Olie, I've wanted to do it but it takes a long time to grow back. I don't know why but the hair on the ears grows back slower than other hair. I've never shaved ears before but other members on the forum have, I'm sure they can give you a better idea of how long it takes to grow back.


----------



## flyingduster

this pic was taken last week, and this is 5 months of growth from being shaved down with a 10 blade:








(her ears were done with a 10 blade on aug 16th for my grooming competition when I put her into a german trim) the hair, from root to tip when I stretch it out and part it to measure it, is 5cm long (2 inches).

In another 3-5 months I expect her ears to be horribly boofy and just stick straight out with hair like princess leia buns or something until they get long enough and heavy enough to start weighing down.

I expect another year of growth to get them to a reasonble length, and longer until they're classed as 'long'!!!


----------



## jak

flyingduster said:


> this pic was taken last week, and this is 5 months of growth from being shaved down with a 10 blade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (her ears were done with a 10 blade on aug 16th for my grooming competition when I put her into a german trim) the hair, from root to tip when I stretch it out and part it to measure it, is 5cm long (2 inches).
> 
> In another 3-5 months I expect her ears to be horribly boofy and just stick straight out with hair like princess leia buns or something until they get long enough and heavy enough to start weighing down.
> 
> I expect another year of growth to get them to a reasonble length, and longer until they're classed as 'long'!!!


This is why I can't bring myself to shave Saffy's ears, cos they take so long to regrow, and I couldn't live with myself if it looked horrible.

Maybe I could get some wiggies from Paris?? Lol JK

But I can see a carrot tail, and some smooth ears in the very near future lol


----------



## Aidan

It takes awhile to grow back, there are supplements that can help with coat growth but even then it still takes awhile.

(Inflight/Dream Coat) are the two main coat supplements I can think of that help grow coat..i've tried both and can safely say they do work, but you'll still be waiting around a few months!


----------



## flyingduster

the other thing is that it depends on how short they were taken in the first place (obviously, a 10 blade is a lot shorter than a 4 blade for example) but also it depends on the size of your dog; 2 inches of growth on a toy poodle would be nearly long enough top be full ears again, whereas on a standard they're just cute fuzzy ears that Paris has!! lol.


----------



## Marian

Uncanny resemblance to Paris with her shorter ears...


----------



## flyingduster

LMAO!!! Oh I'm glad I swallowed my drink before glancing up at this post!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom

I idd Caseys last year and they are just starting to look like normal poodle ears.
I don't think I will ever do it again I wasn't a fan of it and over a years time to grow back


----------



## MericoX

I ended up just shaving the underneath.. and all the excess hair longer than his ear leather. Then I had a notion to shave his topknot and give him a mohawk. He then looked funny with a little shaved down hear and floofy-ish body.. so yeah... my poor baby boy. LOL

Here's some before/after pics, and you can really see his clip best in the video. I've always thought his ears layed flat.. but apparently they don't! Everytime I look at him I can't stop laughing.. he looks like some kind of fuzzy dinosaur!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvdx1FESLnA&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## flyingduster

lol!!!! yes, ears sit totally different when they're weighed down with hair! The toys ears are especially prone to flying away on their own with nothing to weigh them down, it can be very cute in a funny way!!! lol.

For now I am glad I tried the short ears; Paris does suit them at their current length, but I am looking forward to them growing out looooonnngg now! I don't think I could have shaved them down if they weren't already short though!


----------



## MericoX

My toy had the flying nun ears for a bit, but Lincoln the mini had longish ears since I've got him. Soo not used to them though. But at least now we probably won't go this short again.

And I was tempted to shave them and his topknot, but couldn't bring myself to just shave everything off LOL


----------



## kfmercure

*When Bad Haircuts Happen to Good Dogs*

We had our silver standard, Lulu, trimmed late last September. I told the groomer, short and I got SHORT! It was horrible! But, it's all grown back now.

I guess I'm not your average poodle owner because we keep her really short and I prefer the hair on her ears to be just slightly longer than her ears. Since we are amateurs and trim her ourselves, sometimes she looks like Lyle Lovett, sometimes more poodle-like.  Because we keep her short, I often have people asking me what kind of dog I have. Standards aren't all that common I guess.


----------



## Olie

kfmercure said:


> We had our silver standard, Lulu, trimmed late last September. I told the groomer, short and I got SHORT! It was horrible! But, it's all grown back now.
> 
> I guess I'm not your average poodle owner because we keep her really short and I prefer the hair on her ears to be just slightly longer than her ears. Since we are amateurs and trim her ourselves, sometimes she looks like Lyle Lovett, sometimes more poodle-like.  Because we keep her short, I often have people asking me what kind of dog I have. Standards aren't all that common I guess.


Very nice Silver!


----------



## kfmercure

Olie said:


> Very nice Silver!


Thanks, yours is gorgeous too! There seem to be a few around this forum. Got Lulu in Calgary but we now live in New Brunswick (Canada) and she gets comments wherever we go. Wow, there are an amazing number of Standards on this site. It's great!


----------



## Birdie

kfmercure said:


> We had our silver standard, Lulu, trimmed late last September. I told the groomer, short and I got SHORT! It was horrible! But, it's all grown back now.
> 
> I guess I'm not your average poodle owner because we keep her really short and I prefer the hair on her ears to be just slightly longer than her ears. Since we are amateurs and trim her ourselves, sometimes she looks like Lyle Lovett, sometimes more poodle-like.  Because we keep her short, I often have people asking me what kind of dog I have. Standards aren't all that common I guess.


Oh my gosh she's beautiful!! What a pretty color her fur is. She actually looks gorgeous shaved that close, but of course she's also gorgeous with fluff.


----------



## AgilityIG

LOL - you guys crack me up with being scared of shaving ears and here I sit thinking I need to get out the 30 blade for Vinnie's ears again because they get hairy too quick!! :biggrin: But then I go to the other end and can't bear the thought of taking hair off of his tail!


----------



## Olie

Birdie said:


> Oh my gosh she's beautiful!! What a pretty color her fur is. She actually looks gorgeous shaved that close, but of course she's also gorgeous with fluff.


Ditto thats what I thought - that close look seems to be hit or miss, and in your case, HIT!


----------



## flyingduster

haha, exactly agilityIG! I had NO qualms about shaving down Paris' ears with the 10, because they were *already* short. Now, ask me to shave down her neck and I'll probably throttle you first!


----------



## Aidan

I'm not a fan of the really long ears but i've started liking some fuzz on them..I think when I start shaving them i'll use a 4 or a 5 blade


----------



## kfmercure

Birdie said:


> Oh my gosh she's beautiful!! What a pretty color her fur is. She actually looks gorgeous shaved that close, but of course she's also gorgeous with fluff.


Thanks, I love how the short cut brings out the glow in the silver. Desmond has beautiful blonde colouring. Lulu came from a litter of 8. 7 were silver females and the lone boy was a cream. I didn't get Lulu until she was almost 6 months (she stayed with the breeder until they decided which one they were willing to give up and I wanted a puppy that was already kennel-trained so it worked out great), so I never got to see most of her littermates.


----------

